# Spouse Visa4UK App, Appendix FM 1.7, Appendix FM-SE, Appendix 2, VAF Guidance Notes



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm confused again; I'm sorry.

I filled out the application on the Visa4UK website and have printed it out; I assume I enclose it with my supporting documents when I ship them to Sheffield? 

I go for my Biometrics on Tuesday 6/23 and hope to ship my pkg next day. That would give about 53 days before I plan to travel. I surely hope that is enough time. 

I printed off Appendix 2 and plan to fill that out and enclose with my supporting documents when I ship to Sheffield. 

I have looked up info in Appendix FM 1.7 and Appendix FM-SE. Do I need to look up info anywhere else to help me understand the requirements? 

Do I need the Guidance Notes for VAF? (It says it's for Guidance on applying for a UK visa using forms VAF2, VAF3B, VAF4A, VAF4B, VAF5, VAF6, VAF7, VAF8A and VAF8B.) I know I'm applying for the Spouse Visa again, which is also called "Settlement." 

I saw that Application for UK visa for family settlement is called Form VAF4A. It's to apply for a visa to join a partner, child or other family member who is settled in the UK. My British husband is here in the USA with me, and we're traveling together, so he's not settled over there in the UK. So would I fill out VAF4A? (I can't recall what I did last time)

Also, to confirm: I should not pay for Priority Visa service, right? (since my spouse visa was refused a few months ago).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are joining a settled person because your husband, as British citizen, is deemed to be settled the moment he sets foot on UK soil. So your application is correct.
You may want to read further guidance on accommodation (MAA) and relationship (FM2.1).
You can pay for priority, which puts your application at the front of the queue. But with a history of refusal, you are subject to further scrutiny so your processing time is likely to be longer than other priority cases, but possibly shorter than non-priority cases. It's your call.


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks. I filled out the Online Visa Application (on Visa4UK) and I know I have to fill out Appendix 2. But I don't recall filling out VAF4A last time, and it wasn't mentioned in my refusal letter. It's very similar to the Online one, with a few differences, such as online it said to list my last 5 trips to the UK. The VAF4A one says to list the last 10 trips. 

Also, I have already booked & paid for my travel (but can change it). Should I mention that it's been booked? (since they discourage it, I don't want to mention something negative unless it helps me in some way)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't complete the paper form of VAF4A, unless you are in North Korea where there is no online application.
Booked travel makes no difference, and they won't process it any faster because of it. They do warn you not to do so until you have your visa in hand. So just say nothing.


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

Whew, thanks! The Appendix 2 that I printed says at the top: 
"APPENDIX 2 (VAF 4A DECEMBER 2013) 
FINANCIAL REQUIREMENT FORM
...
You should complete this form if you wish to come to the UK as: 
1. The spouse or civil partner of someone settled in the UK (yep, that's me!)
...
You MUST also complete and submit the Personal Details Form (VAF4A). Failure to do so will delay your application." 

That's what my Appendix 2 form says. 
Then I realized that I can look at the email they sent me a few months ago saying they needed this Appendix (which I didn't know the first time). When I clicked on their link in my email, it sent me to the same form, which says the same as above. 

Elsewhere online, i do see that North Koreans should fill out VAF4A: "You can’t apply online if you’re living in North Korea. To apply from North Korea you must download and fill in form VAF4A and appendix 2." 

But it's confusing to see that VAF4A is required....that's what's written directly on the Appendix 2 form in a blue box. https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/270484/VAF4A-Appendix2.pdf


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Confusing but I'm 100% correct. That's what 1000s of people have done.


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

I'd like it if they made a separate Appendix 2 form that has no mention of VAF4A. Or they could simply mention North Koreans on the VAF4A form (saw no mention of that on there)

They should mention, for the vast majority of folks who are able apply online, that the "Online Visa Application" is the equivalent to VAF4A. 

Of course it's not your fault... I'm just glad you were able to enlighten me.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There are some niggling faults with immigration documents, but it's one of those things you just have to accept.


----------



## Court287 (Jun 18, 2015)

We applied, and were denied last year and did not have the separate appendix. This year, however, we were provided appendix 2 by our solicitor to complete. I'm us, he is UK... So quite odd for the difference this year. FYI, refused last time for not enough evidence of his income... And we've been waiting over 4 weeks now for a decision from Sheffield office.


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

(thanks again, Joppa. To me, that's quite a serious flaw. If I followed the clear instructions on that form, I'd be in error. Yet elsewhere, I must follow their instructions. Double standard.) 

Interesting, Court287. When I applied without the Appendix, they emailed me in Feb. asking me to send it. Then when we got refused, I thought: Why did they make me fill that out, scan it in, and attach it to an email and hurriedly send it to them, when they could've written to say we needed to send in another whole year of bank statements, and proof of accommodation? (I just guessed that there's a peon first checking for the basic components before forwarding on the pkg to the ECO. But who knows?) Too bad they weren't consistent in requesting you to supply the Appendix 2, but sounds like you were going to be refused like me anyway. 

What does your solicitor suggest for showing more evidence of his income? We're marking up the deposits on our bank account to show where they came from. I have copies of checks and deposit slips from our bank. Some is rental income. Some were cash deposits (from selling a TV for instance). 

I plan to send statements from our personal account as well as business account (2 years' worth since we're doing Category G, Average self-employment over 2 yrs) and both accounts are in both of our names. Is your husband self-employed, Court287?


----------



## Court287 (Jun 18, 2015)

It really doesn't seem like the left hand knows what the right is doing at immigration.. I do wish things were more consistent!!

Last year we only submitted 8 months of payslips.. This year, upon the solicitors guidance. We submitted the following for financials:
*26 weeks of pay slips
*7 months bank statements, with work depositors highlighted and numbered
*p60
*letter fromeloyer that he typed and they put in their letter head and signed for us. It reflected hire date, job title, hourly/shift rate, 6month pay and projected 12 month salary. 
*spreadsheet itemising the payslips, totalling for 6 months listed, then totaled for a year listed
*a note regarding holiday pay

He is non-salaried employee for a construction company. His wages vary as sometimes he works 6 days a week, tho thankfully he is still over the £18600/year without. His holiday pay is calculated based on how much he works between holidays and is provided the last pay day before they break off. We had to submit 7 statements due to how his 6 months of wages fell Tho


----------

